

Woz talk on the founding of Apple (.mp3) - alexholehouse
http://ne.edgecastcdn.net/000210/podcasts/wozniak.mp3

======
alexholehouse
I think this is actually an abridged version - the original talk hosted by
Science in the City was about an hour, IIRC, and still available through the
Science in the City iTunes podcast feed.

